
How this guy used Watson to fake participation in conference calls - snehesht
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/19/technology/watson-conference-call/index.html
======
mpweiher
Wow, how awesome is that?! TL;DR: Python script using Watson to listen for his
name in meetings, do a little diversion and let him catch up.

Script here:
[https://github.com/joshnewlan/say_what](https://github.com/joshnewlan/say_what)

